# What ever happened to FREE SPEECH ???



## RobJean (Dec 5, 2007)

What ever happened to FREE SPEECH ??? 

It certainly does NOT exist on this Forum !! :shadedshu

I suppose your next step is to delete my account and all my posts. 

Pathetic.


----------



## d44ve (Dec 5, 2007)

RobJean said:


> What ever happened to FREE SPEECH ???
> 
> It certainly does NOT exist on this Forum !! :shadedshu
> 
> ...




and your Banned name is?


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 5, 2007)

All you are doing is antagonizing the moderators. Stop complaining, if you don't like the forums, why keep posting?


----------



## ktr (Dec 5, 2007)

Stop arguing! You first two post were about your negative experience with linux...which does not provide any positive feedback. If you have a problem with linux ask us, rather than flaming it.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 5, 2007)

RobJean said:


> What ever happened to FREE SPEECH ???
> 
> It certainly does NOT exist on this Forum !! :shadedshu
> 
> ...



there is NO free speech in a PRIVATELY owned/operated forum. re-read your agreement that you signed to become a member of TPU, i think youll find ur answers there.

TRUST me i know. been there done that!

quit while youre ahead and still a member.


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2007)

Take it up with the moderators and stop wasting our time.  And thiers.

*Btw prepare to be banned again.


----------



## RobJean (Dec 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> All you are doing is antagonizing the moderators. Stop complaining, if you don't like the forums, why keep posting?



I thought this looked like a Good and Informative Forum for me to while away the hours,
having a bit of 'tay-tar-tay' with others about things that interest me. 

But i think i may have been wrong. 

I dont mean to complain but i feel i have been mis-treated,
and i dont like being Censored, because some moderator doesnt like 
what i write. :shadedshu

I think the mod's should let thier members decide what they read and reply too,
and not just wade straight in and close the thread.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 5, 2007)

RobJean said:


> What ever happened to FREE SPEECH ???
> 
> It certainly does NOT exist on this Forum !! :shadedshu
> 
> ...



This forum is a PRIVATE community, with rules and policies completely separate from those set forth in the Bill of Rights.

You have no freedom of speech here, this forum isn't America.


----------



## RobJean (Dec 5, 2007)

ktr said:


> Stop arguing! You first two post were about your negative experience with linux...which does not provide any positive feedback. If you have a problem with linux ask us, rather than flaming it.




Are you saying that you cant post anything negative about Linux,
sounds about right, you're not a mod are you ??


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2007)

The moderators have guidelines that they follow.  Obviously your thread(s) did not meet those requirements.  This forum isn't the USA.  It's a private domain, you either obide by the rules or you get banned. Yeah, it sucks, but be thankful for your freedoms in your REAL life, this isn't "real".


----------



## Kreij (Dec 5, 2007)

Of course you can make negative comments about Linux.
Just just can't do it in a manner that will start a fight about it.


----------



## RobJean (Dec 5, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> This forum is a PRIVATE community, with rules and policies completely separate from those set forth in the Bill of Rights.
> 
> You have no freedom of speech here, this forum isn't America.



You are absolutely right - well done for saying it as it is, 

i have just found this out for myself.


----------



## RobJean (Dec 5, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Of course you can make negative comments about Linux.
> Just just can't do it in a manner that will start a fight about it.



Have you never heard the saying...

"Sticks & Stones..."

I dont think anybody will get any bruises


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 5, 2007)

RobJean, I get what you were trying to say in your origial post, and it is a good message, one I personally agree with actually.

However, the way you went about it, was a way that is commonly meant to start a flamewar.  Which is why the topic was most likely closed.


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 5, 2007)

Robjean ... if you have an issue please PM me and we can discuss it... looks as though you got started on the wrong foot...


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm glad we could all work this out!  Welcome RobJean! 




... however long you last...


----------

